# ▀▄ Miglior Detailing | BMW M3 Competition | Light Correction Detail & BMW M5 F10 ▄▀



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

*▀▄ Miglior Detailing | BMW M3 Competition | Light Correction Detail & BMW M5 F10 ▄▀*










Please take the time to view our full website!!
Detailing In Lancashire Manchester & North West - Miglior Detailing!
If you want to see daily update and photos, please follow us! Links are below!!
 
​
*BMW M3 - Monte Carlo Blue - Competition* 

This car was booked in for:
- light Correction detail to remove most of the surface defects

Here is the car on arrival










Plenty of swirls robbing the lovely coloured paintwork of its true finish.




























On with the light correction work. Here is a random deep scratch that wouldn't have been removed without some serious lacquer removal.

The swirls have gone though










Before










After










Before










After
































































Some marks and grazes in the paint taken care of. There was also paint applied to the scratches

Before










After










Before










after



















Pictures under direct light before










after










Now sorting out all the intricate areas




























Wheels being sealed










tyres dressed










Now for the after shots
































































The lovely carbon fibre work on the roof was looking stunning after our delicate paint correction work























































Interior shot










Some outdoor shots when the car was leaving with the owner and his friend. Which M3 do you prefer?? White or Blue? Answers below please 























































Last shot as it was leaving.










talking of BMW M Cars, anybody want to see a write up of this? Brand new M5 with 19 miles on the clock needing a full 4-day correction detail! again… answers below if you want to see some more of it!










A quick pic outside the unit from earlier with the M5










Thanks for reading guys! Hope you liked the BMW M cars! Please follow me on the social networks below!!

Cheers

Jay

 












North West Detailing Paint Correction Porsche Detailing
​
Thanks to the guys @ www.shinearama.co.uk for always keeping me stocked up with the latest detailing awesomeness ☺
​


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Awesome Jay!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Amazing Jay, mega gloss from M3! Personally I prefer the white one though, is that alpine white? Lovely colour!

I've just seen an M5 that colour in Manchester airport car park about an hour ago, was filthy though!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Prefer the Monte Carlo Blue, it looks stunning :argie:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Hell yeah on M5...

Lovely work as always :thumb:

Gotta be blue but I do like the white.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

good work guvnor im an audi man,but i do luv an m3. thats reem. Id have to go white an all mate,prefer the rims on the white one as well.


----------



## Karl woods (Mar 15, 2012)

White looks ordinary next to the shiney blue 
Yes please M5 write up


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic job:thumb: prefer the blue one,and will be great to see a write up of M5..


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

the colour on that M3 is just amazing ! top work as always :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Simply Stunning Jay


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks chaps! M5 write up on route soon


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Stunnung car there top work too


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

lovely honest work Jay, blue for me I think ! 

Good to meet you & your lady at Peterborough too 

Baz


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)

That blue is stunning, great work!


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Blue is my choice, love the work :thumb:.
Waiting for the M5 write up .


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Just Stunning , well done :thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Auto Detox said:


> lovely honest work Jay, blue for me I think !
> 
> Good to meet you & your lady at Peterborough too
> 
> Baz


you too baz!

Thanks folks


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

JBirchy said:


> Amazing Jay, mega gloss from M3! Personally I prefer the white one though, is that alpine white? Lovely colour!
> 
> I've just seen an M5 that colour in Manchester airport car park about an hour ago, was filthy though!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


It was actually mineral white


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Blue one stunning , also like the white

Would LOVE to see the M5 write up , do you ever use Blackfire products on any of the black cars you do ?


----------



## FabrizioTDI (May 6, 2011)

Stunning cars. Perfect job.


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

That looks good Jay!

ATB
Nick


----------



## Scotty SD (Sep 4, 2012)

Great job, love that colour too.


----------



## Legacy (Oct 7, 2011)

Simply stunning!


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Top work as always mate!

I LOVE white cars, but must admit i prefer the blue one this time round.:thumb:

Oh and i can't wait to see the M5 write up.

Chris.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Great work, car and colour. Top notch all around really :thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Epic!!


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

Great work mate, looking forward to the F10:thumb:


----------



## slobodank (Nov 17, 2010)

excellent


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Keith_Lane said:


> Great work mate, looking forward to the F10:thumb:


its coming soon


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

had the M5 in for a top up today! Still looking mighty fine!


----------



## 3R10 (Apr 14, 2010)

Absolutely stunning job! Loving that color!


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Great work and lovely car!


----------

